# JBL W12GTI MKII series discontinued?



## jooonnn

Has JBL dropped the MKII line? The new JBL site has been up for a while and it still has not shown the MKII series subwoofers at all.


----------



## Oliver

What are you lookin to spend ?


----------



## jooonnn

Oh I own a w12gti mkii that I love I was just wondering if they discontinued the line.


----------



## trunks9_us

jooonnn said:


> Oh I own a w12gti mkii that I love I was just wondering if they discontinued the line.


I have been wandering the same thing

if you use there direct link to view the spces of the gti you can still see them

http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Boxes and Parameters/W12spl_f.pdf

http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Owner's Manual/GTi MkII Sub OM 05.pdf

http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/CAR/Boxes and Parameters/W12GTi_rev_f.pdf


----------



## mikey7182

I noticed this as well... maybe they're coming out with an MKIII?  Good time to hang onto my W15GTi...


----------



## fish

None of the GTI series are shown on their subwoofer page.


----------



## gymrat2005

Not sure but is it just me, or does it seem like pages take forever to load...and there's not even that much content to deal with.


----------



## subwoofery

Maybe coming out with a W..GTI MKiii NEO with 6" mounting depth  

Kelvin


----------



## bikeng

if you try to change regions, you'll still see the gti line.. 

i'm from the philippines and it's available on the website when i changed it to asia pacific...


----------



## VP Electricity

New site is horrid.


----------



## ItalynStylion

subwoofery said:


> Maybe coming out with a W..GTI MKiii NEO with 6" mounting depth
> 
> Kelvin


That could be the best thing to happen to car audio since CD's. If only it would happen.


----------



## gymrat2005

GTI MkII is alive and well. This is a list of all current subs available from Harman.


----------



## jooonnn

Only if they came out with a NEO mkII AND a 4 or 2 ohm voice coil


----------



## Boostedrex

What's wrong with their current VC configuration?


----------



## jooonnn

Boostedrex said:


> What's wrong with their current VC configuration?


Running pairs is somewhat more difficult than most since it has to be run either 1.5 or 6 ohm overall 

I wanted to go two of these IB but I don't think my 750x1 @ 4 ohms / 1150x1 @ 2ohms is worthwhile. Would 500 or so watts be enough for a pair of 12's at 6 ohms?


----------



## MarkZ

Yeah, the only thing preventing me from getting one is the impedance. I need it to get down to 1-2 ohms, 3 is probably too high for this amp. Oh well.


----------



## fish

"Would 500 or so watts be enough for a pair of 12's at 6 ohms?"

I would think that would be enough if you're going IB. Maybe Andy or someone with these IB can comment....


----------



## ItalynStylion

I think anyone with thoughts of "not having enough power" probably hasn't looked at the efficiency rating of these subs.


----------



## Boostedrex

ItalynStylion said:


> I think anyone with thoughts of "not having enough power" probably hasn't looked at the efficiency rating of these subs.


I agree. Especially considering an IB application. 500 watts should easily push a pair of those 12's to full excursion in an IB environment.


----------



## MarkZ

Boostedrex said:


> I agree. Especially considering an IB application. 500 watts should easily push a pair of those 12's to full excursion in an IB environment.


The problem in my case is that the 600w into 1 ohm becomes about 250w into 3 ohms. 

Also, I'm not sure what happens to the high frequency extension with a 3 ohm load, because the output filter is optimized for a 1 ohm load.


----------



## Knobby Digital

Either way, it totally sucks that they don't come in multiple coil configs like most other subs.


----------



## Boostedrex

MarkZ said:


> The problem in my case is that the 600w into 1 ohm becomes about 250w into 3 ohms.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what happens to the high frequency extension with a 3 ohm load, because the output filter is optimized for a 1 ohm load.


Gotcha. That would make it tough for you then.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Indeed


----------



## JJDH

JBL


----------



## jooonnn

Well I think we've all come under the consensus that the JBL site took a while to update but now it's there.


----------



## DAT

I can tell you guys one thing these are one of the best subs I have ever used. WORK great in IB,SEALED, or VENTED..

i run 3 of them SEALED...


----------



## IBcivic

DAT said:


> I can tell you guys one thing these are one of the best subs I have ever used. WORK great in IB,SEALED, or VENTED..
> 
> i run 3 of them SEALED...


pics plz


----------

